# Speed Bumps



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all...

Ive only had my car a week and so am still being extra carefull still!

How are you guys getting along with speed bumps? 

Do you avoid them, go over, get out and have a look!?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

no problem

only grounding I get is on the raised inspection / manhole covers, at my local shell garage :chuckle:


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

hi bud,

when you say grindiing you dont mean on the bottom off the front spoiler do you?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

None so far !! Mind you never going slow enought to see or hear them !!!!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

No problems at all with speed bumps so far, still manage to scrape my front splitter on a kerb at the end of a parking space - see my other thread in this section :thumbsup:


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

wow! Ive avoided them at all costs!

Two days after getting it I went to show a friend and turned around half way because off the ramps! lol

He still hasn't seen the new motor.

They just look like they'll take the front spoiler off... Saying that, my old mans got a new jag and when we compared them, the GTR doesn't seem much lower


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

speed bumps, no problem what so ever, dont even think about them.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Trust me you wanna see low ....................................................... look at my R33 !!! The R35 is a doodle compared to that Brute!!! (BEUT)


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

speed bumps, no problem what so ever, i dont even think about them.


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

Right Ill hold my breath and give em a go latter! lol

Hi Sin mate


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got a couple of nasty width restrictions over bridges near me - the thought of grinding the rims doesn't bear thinking about...!


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi no problems over speed bumps. Although like Bazza-G I did touch the front splitter on the kerb at the end of car park space. I do worry about going into multi storey car parks especially with the width restictions at the entry point where you get the ticket. Any one have any comments on these and airport car parks?


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

kk1 said:


> I do worry about going into multi storey car parks especially with the width restictions at the entry point where you get the ticket. Any one have any comments on these and airport car parks?


They must be designed wide enough for the large delivery vans to go through so the GTR should be ok....

Saying that, dont think Im brave enough to try!!!


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeh, Adam I think you are right ,but like you I am also worried to try. Would hate to scrape the wheels but saying that I am going to have to park in the airport car park soon.


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

Id prefer the airport to the multistory and day off the week bud!

Also I saw your driving to Glasgow, try the AA directions as they also give a live update on the traffic... Might be worth a look before you set off:

AA Route Planner: Routes, maps and directions - The AA


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Adam.


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

There is a longterm car park 5 mins from the airport and they drop you off at the terminal after parking if that's any use?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Loads of speed humps near me - no issues.

D


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Was really holding my breath when I first encountered speed bumps but as other users have stated it's really been no problem at all.

Same goes ascending / descending ramps in multi storey car parks. Just be cautions that many car park ramps have high kerbs running the length so be careful not to clip them as you are turning.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Challenge , thanks mate but I am only going to drop someone off and will use the short stay carpark since prob only there for a couple of hours.


----------

